# USB connection 'failing'?



## silvercbx (Nov 24, 2014)

Initially, I had a pair of old AR powered speakers attached to my PC (W10) with a 3.5mm cable directly to the MB speaker outlet. I recently acquired a pair of AudioEngine HD3 speakers to add some depth to the sound from YouTube stuff. To see if they were much different, I connected the HD3 via USB. Win10 'did' recognize the HD3 speakers and we were off and running. When I brought up the 'hidden icons' and selected the 'speakers' symbol, I saw the HD3 listed (with a volume slider) and with a little 'up' arrow. When I clicked on that I saw the old ARs listed and, if I selected them, the sound would switch from the HD3 to the AR (also with a volume slider). I could switch between the two and change the volume on each with their sliders. So I spent a couple of days evaluating the audio difference between the two.
Today, I was listening and realized the volume on the HD3s was waaayy down so I started messing around. At first, I thought it was a YT problem as I know some videos do have different volume levels. I could change the volume with the slider on the YT screen, all the way from max to 'off'. So I selected the HD3 again and found the volume slider had NO effect on the sound from the speakers. I could slide all the way from '0' (off) to '100' (max) and absolutely no change in the sound. 
I'm the first to admit I'm a novice with W10 (old W7 die-hard) and I've looked everywhere to find out where this change has come from. My printer is connected via USB and no problems there. And I -DO- get sound from the HD3s, just cannot change the volume. The slider for the AR (direct connected to MB) does respond to the slider for volume changes.
This is a new change; it did work when I installed the HD3s and for at least a week (although I don't use them everyday) - so I don't know exactly when this change occurred. There has been nothing added or changed hardware wise; I'm pretty much a static user (no tinkering or such).
I've looked at a lot of things (just looking - not changing) but haven't found anything that seems involved.
I'm going to contact AudioEngine tomorrow but, in the meantime..........
Any thoughts on how I can fix this USB problem?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Microsoft.com > Recovery options in Windows 10 > *Restore from a system restore point*



> *Restore from a system restore point*
> 
> This option takes your PC back to an earlier point in time, called a system restore point. Restore points are generated when you install a new app or driver, and when you create a restore point manually. Restoring won’t affect your personal files, but it will remove apps, drivers, and updates installed after the restore point was made.
> 
> ...


----------

